# Transmisor FM



## jjromero (May 8, 2006)

Hola, Estoy haciendo un transmisor FM por el cual tengo algunas dudas ya que no me funciona, y no se si puede deberse a que lo estoy montando el circuito en una* plaqueta experimental*.
He probado varios circuitos que básicamente son muy parecidos entre si, y ninguno me a dado resultado.
Lo único que hasta ahora me a funcionado a sido la etapa amplificadora del Micrófono.

Agradecería un montón a quién pudiera ayudarme.


----------



## Jorf (May 8, 2006)

Publicá el circuito y veo que tal es.


----------



## jjromero (May 9, 2006)

Gracias Jorf, he probado varios, entre ellos

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm2/index.htm

He notado que las etapas de RF son muy similares. Lo único que he logrado hacer es una descarga cuando toco algún componente de el circuito con un destornillador.
Una de las dudas que tengo es que si puede deberse el problema a que estoy montando el circuito en una placa experimental y la otra que no estoy usando precisamente los transistores que salen en los circuitos pero son similares.

                Saludos


----------



## Jorf (May 9, 2006)

El primero no me funcionó, en mi caso ni interferencia hizo, lo hice tal cual, con los componentes presisos y placa. Por último cambie el capacitor de 12p por uno variable pero tampoco hizo nada.

El segundo no lo probé, pero probá sacar la parte del último transistor y poner una antena entre el colector y la bobina, debería transmitir aunque sea ruido. El último transistor es un amplificador de señal y el XRF es para desacoplar la continua.


----------



## jjromero (May 9, 2006)

Gracias Jorf, veo que sale y luego te comento.

    Saludos


----------



## yohn fredy (May 24, 2006)

muchachos tengo un problema aun sin resolver, construi  un transmisor de esos comunes de 2w con un preamp y el oscilador con circuito tanque, funciona bien hasta 300mts, pero cundo le conecto la etapa de potencia que es muy sencilla otro trnsistor que supuestamente me debe amplificar a 5w por lo menos, se me pierde por completa la señal del transmisor, supongo que es que no oscila bien el transistor de potencia, pero se me sobrecarga todos los voltages de la placa, o sea quesi oscila, pero ni siquiera se calienta o algo.

si me pueden dar una manito porfa, estare pendiente.


----------



## Jorf (May 26, 2006)

Podés publicar los circuitos?


----------



## rony pinto (May 27, 2006)

hey hace unos years atras me pasaba haciedo de esos microfonos inalambricos bueno por lo q he visto el primer circuito parece ser bueno lo importante es saber lo que pasa mira toma el punto donde conectas el microfono antes del pre de af y inyectale se;a de audio luego tienes q estatr seguro de q la bobina esta bien hecha y haste cerca de un radio y mientras le metes audio mueve la bobina cambiando la posicion de las espiras cuando yo realize estos transmisores siempre habia problema para fijar la frecuencia portadora el circuito q siempre me gusto es uno q solo usaba un 2n2222 y llegaba como a 50 metros lo necesario para oir conversaciones ajenas


----------



## l_007 (May 27, 2006)

ya probaste este?:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm2w/index.htm
estoy por montarlo... a ver si me sale.
aprovechando, se puede ssustituir el trimmer por un capcitor en la banda de  MHz?
un saludo


----------



## Jorf (May 28, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> aprovechando, se puede ssustituir el trimmer por un capcitor en la banda de  MHz?
> un saludo



Si saves el valor si!!!

Y si saves como calcular ese valor decime!!! jajajajaaaaaa

Si anda también contame!


----------



## l_007 (May 28, 2006)

tengo una formula que me dieron en opto...deja la busco y te la paso. un saludo


----------



## jesus flores (Oct 4, 2006)

Soy nuevo en el foro , los circuitos que se mencionan de la pagina de pablin yo los arme el que dice mic por fm muy estable me funciono muy bien y eso que lo hice con una bobina que tenia las espiras deformadas un poco por el uso, lo que aconcejo es que primero lo armen en un protoboard , en el proyecto la bobina esta impresa en la placa yo la sustitui como mencione ,lo otro que aconcejo es que ante un proyecto que no funciona hay que armarlo otra vez, el segundo que mencionan tambien funciono pero cuando alimento el circuito con fuente con transformador hay ruidos feos como ripple ,interferencia ,etc, a manera de consulta alguien sabe porque sucede esto y como eliminar este problema? , he armado varios proyectos con esos opamps de la serie tlo72,tlo81, y en todos los casos usando fuente regulada con transformador tengo el problema de esos ruidos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 2, 2007)

y el transmisor de pablin (microfono FM muy estable) cuanto alcance tenia??


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola Antony123, yo tambien estoy buscando un buen transmisor y hasta ahora el q mejor resultados me ha dado es el q estoy adjuntando, mucha sensibilidad en el microfono, no tiene ruido, no se corre la frecuencia, y es pekeño ^^, lo malo es q solo le pude sacar 4 metros(aunke en teoria deberia dar mas, seguire probando), aun estoy en la buskeda de uno de mas alcance, pero puedes ir probando este si deseas empezar, te aseguro q si haces un buen PCB tendras muy buenos resultados en cuanto a calidad.

Dejo una pregunta al aire, ¿q parte del circuito es la que interviene en el alcance? (pq el paralelo de capacitancia-inductancia hace la frecuencia, no el alcance, ¿cierto?)


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2007)

hades  ddm en que frecuencia del radio tu sintonisaste el minitransmisor que adjuntast?? yo lo construi y no me transmite.. creo que voy a agregar el condensador electrolitico para ver que pasa...


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 4, 2007)

a mi me sintonizo en 108,7 MHz (debes buscar en tu banda de FM en donde te cayo la frecuencia), como te dije antes sin ruido ni nada, pero te estoy hablando del q adjunte, el q esta en ingles. El otro aun no lo pruebo aunke ya hize la placa, sino q no he tenido tiempo de probarlo con los otros componentes, espero hacerlo en estos dias y te lo comento o si tu lo haces antes me comentas como te fue.

No entendi eso de q recien vas a adjuntar el condensador electrolitico, se supone q es parte del circuito q esta en el archivo, o q has armado tu????? por cierto las medidas del PCB estan en el archivo; si lo haces tal cual seguramente te funciona, como te dije a mi me resulto al primer intento con esos datos, pero debes hacer una buena placa, no te recomiendo q lo hagas en protoborad pues lo intente y no me resulto de esa manera. Q tengas suerte y especifica mejor como vas contruyendolo.

PD: lo unico q no le agregue al circuito q te di es ese "gimmick" q aparece al final, el cable trenzado, por lo q entendi era para sintonizar pero a mi me funciono bien sin eso, es lo unico q te podria aclarar creo q lo demas esta claro en el archivito. Q tengas suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2007)

Amigo lo arme (solo con una modificacion en los condensadores de 2,7pF y 12 pF, no los conseguia y le coloque uno de 2.5 pF y uno de 15pF) y no hizo ni enterferencia... no se que paso.... seran los transistores.. corazon de este tipo de transmisores...?? Amigo checate este amplificador  RF de 10 dB, el cual en el texto se hace referencia... prueblo y luego me cuentas.. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/amp35/index.htm


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 5, 2007)

¿estaras recordando imprimir reflejado el PCB?, guiate por donde dice SMOVPO, en tu cara de pistas debe leerse bien, en todo caso cuando estes soldando los componentes hazlo con el esquematico al lado por si las dudas, y si crees q son los transistores puedes medir el voltaje entre el colector y el emisor, deben ser mayores a 0.2, masomenos unos 3V me imagino (o alrededor). Otra cosa con los transistores, asegurate de estar conectando bien las patas, ten a mano el data sheet de cada uno.
Sobre el ckto q pones nose muy bien como hacer las inductancias CH, y me sale un poco costoso los trimers por aki asi q kizas lo pruebe pero mas adelante, se supone q es para aumentar el alcance del transmisor, verdad? y como realizo la conexion?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2007)

yo publique un tema acerca de eso... cuando me respondan te comento... con respecto a los trimmers aqui en venezuela son muy baratos... pro antes de lanzarme con ese circuito investigo un poco..  Amigo no te enredes la vida.. ahi en pabli sale la explicacion de las 4 o 5 (no recuerdo) que lleva el circuito...


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 6, 2007)

Anthony si averiguas lo del circuito chevere, pero hoy probe mi transmisor a una fuente regulada q habia hehco hace unos meses y pues el alcance del transmisor aumento ocnsiderablemante, sintonizandolo con el Mp4  lo escuchaba con toda claridad, sera algo de 10 metros redondos lo q probe(kizas mas), a diferencia de la bateria de 9V q solo me daba para 3 metros, en cuanto llegaba a una interferencia debia esperar un poco y listo la señal llegaba muy clara. Me interesa tu circuito porque lo q yo busco es hacer algo portatil, y pues no puedo tener una superextension para conectar mi fuente y mucho menos ir cargandola     asi q lo ideal para mi es q funcione a baterias.

PD: Si pongo 2 baterias en paralelo???? aumentara mi alcance????


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 6, 2007)

pero de cuanto es la fuente?? cuantos mA?? ademas me puedes postear una fotico de tu transmisor.........  8)


----------



## VichoT (Sep 7, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.



			
				Hades_ddm dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> PD: Si pongo 2 baterias en paralelo???? aumentara mi alcance????



Depende si el TX te consume mucha corrienete (mas de la ke la bateria puede entregar ) toncesconectando 2 en // podras tener mas potencia
Realiza esta prueba.... mide la tension dela bateria con plena carga es decir con el tX conectado a sus bornes y funcionando... luego mide el voltaje dela bateria en vacio   sin carga completyamente desconectada   si la dismnucion del voltaje es notoria y/o sobre el15%  tonces  podras tener mejor performance si conectas 2 en pararelo... si  casi no cambia el voltaje en ambas mediciones tonce so mejor es conectar las 2 baterias en serie (mayor voltaje = corriente) 


BYE!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2007)

hola.. esto probando un circuito... en las notas tecnicas del mismo aparece que a 12,5 pF (me estoy refiendo al trimmer del circuito tanke) el trasmisor cae en 108,8Mhz ...en ese caso hice un calculo (regla detres)era que uds lo homologaran de bueno(correcto) o malo.. ahi les 
va..
2,5 pF------- 108,8hz
X pF----------- 88,9 Mhz
12,5 pF * 88,95 Mhz/108,8MHz=  10,219... +-10,2pF
estara correcto este calculo?? si no lo esta que mas podria hacer para hacer dicho calculo?'¡?


----------



## VichoT (Sep 7, 2007)

Holas.anthony123.tu formula esta mala , manteniendo la misma bobina y con una capacitancia de 10.2 pF te resonara en 53.9MHZ....

La formula para calcular la Frecuencia seria algo asi:

  Fo=                  1
               ------------------
            2*3.14*((C*L)^0.5))

con C en faradios L en henrrios Fo te dara en hertz.

BYE!


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 7, 2007)

VichoT, disculpa q vuelva a poner la ecuacion, pero solo para dejarla clara:


y ya q encontre el otro grafico de la inductancia lo dejo por si es util:


Espero q te sirva Anthony.

PD: VichoT gracias por la respuesta a lo de las baterias, definitivamente lo probare. Pero una duda, cuando me dices q le ponga las pilas en serie, te refieres a 2 de 9v en serie? (18V) o poner en serie varias pilas de menor voltaje hasta llegar a 9v? porque con mi fuente le subi el voltaje de alimentacion y empezo un pitido en el receptor.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 7, 2007)

EDIT 07/08/08

Calculos ya realizados..!   

Ya no me hace falta realizar calculos porque construí un LC meter..!


----------



## VichoT (Sep 8, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.la idea era poner las 2 baterias de 9VCC en serie asi tendras 18VCC con eso tendrias as potencia pero me falto e detalle de ke el mismo cto tiene un limite sorry..

Lo ke podrias hacer es juntar varias pilas chicas hasta tener un voltaje nayor ke n cause malfuncionamiento en el TX ( si ones varias pilas hasta tener 9VCC asegurate dela capacidad de corriente de esas pilas y de preferencia sean todas = es decir si una tiene 1Ah todas deberian tener 1Ah   la capacidad seria esa si no seria = ala menor capacaidad de amperaje de una delas pilas.)

anthony123..........esto es simple algebra porfavor si te ineresa construir tus propios circuitos preocupate un poco por retomar los estudios......


BYE!


----------



## jor550 (Ago 6, 2008)

a alguien le ha funcionado el de 2 watts fm, sq quiero hacerlo pero no se si comprar las piezas porque nose si funciona

gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Cual esquema? Subilo..!


----------



## jor550 (Ago 7, 2008)

el que esta en la primera pagina, este:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm2w/index.htm 

gracias x ayuda


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Lo monte una vez y no me funcionó..!  ops:


----------



## jor550 (Ago 8, 2008)

no te funciono! me lleva y tengo q entregarlo de proyecto, no tendran alguno funcione q sea de ese rango estimado?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 8, 2008)

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/021/index.html

Probá ese..! Tiene buenas impresiones en el foro..!


----------



## jor550 (Ago 8, 2008)

muchisimas gracias x toda tu ayuda voy a probar con este y con el otro haber q pasa
gracias!


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola a todos..Tengo un duda!..Para aumentar la potencia de un trasmisor de FM sencillo alcanza con cambiar los transistores?..O teng que hacer ciertas modificaciones?
Desde ya muchas gracias!:-d


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Amigo elvis lee las paginas anteriores..! Deja la flojera..!

PD: BUsca un dibujo que yo subi con el 2N2219a


----------

